# HOT LINKS



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

As we all know, this forum has a wealth of information for current X-Trail owners and is a great source of information for potential X-Trail buyers :thumbup: 

Like many other members, I have had occasion to "search" for a particular piece of information that I remember having read in a thread/post.

Given how the forum has grown, and the abundance of information out there, many times my "search results" have returned "numerous" possibilities :thumbdwn: 

Among my "searches" I have often times been looking for a "link" to a web site that another member had found useful. 

Given the amount of time that it has taken me to find the desired site, I thought to myself "wouldn't it be nice if there was a "list" of such sites  

Further, I thought, "wouldn't it be nice if they were "categorized" to some extent, thereby reducing the "search" time  

That being said, I decided to do something about it :crazy: 

I searched the old Canadian X-Trail site, as well as the current X-Trail site, and came up with what I will call "Hot Links".

I know these have been of value to me and hope that compiling them into one location will be of benefit to other members.

Cheers = Roger

*X-TRAIL REVIEWS & ROAD TESTS:*

http://carpoint.ninemsn.com.au/port...topDefault.aspx
http://autonet.ca/DriverSource/Stor...m?StoryID=11530
http://www.autospeed.com/cms/article.html?&A=1373&P=1
http://www.motorbar.co.uk/xtrail.htm
http://www.nsnews.com/issues04/w041.../042304au1.html
http://carpoint.ninemsn.com.au/news...ory.asp?ID=6184
http://www.thisisthenortheast.co.uk...sanxtrail1.html
http://www.autonet.ca/AutonetStorie...m?storyID=12486
http://translate.google.com/transla...DUTF-8&sa=N
http://www.auto123.com/en/info/news...spy?artid=27687
http://www.wheels24.co.za/Wheels24/...1405233,00.html
http://www.bsmotoring.com/walpprs/nissanxtrail/

*SPECIFIC ACCESSORIES :*

*EXHAUST:*

http://www.4x4x4.com/accessories/xtrail_accessories_exhausts.htm

*K & N FILTERS:*

http://www.tune-up-parts.com/

*DASH TRIM:*

http://www.woodcorp.com/index.asp

*BUMPER BIB:*

http://www.bumperbib.com/

*EUROPEAN PLATES:*

http://www.europeanplates.com

*LOGOS:*

http://www.brandsoftheworld.com 

*STAINLESS STEEL SCREENS:*

http://www.cloud-rider.ca/screens_show.php?vhcl_id=2659

*BACK UP SENSOR KITS:*

http://www.autodax.com/products/backupsens/index.htm

*HITCH - CLASS 1:*

http://www.hitchesonline.com/nissian_cl1_xtrail_05.htm

*CARGO BARRIERS:*

www.cargobarrier.com

*MIXED ACCESSORIES:*

http://www.northeast.com.au/parts/pdf/xtrail.pdf
http://www.shamsulauto.com/nissan.htm
http://www.maxdax.com/index.php?p=nissan_x-trail
http://www.4x4x4.com/vehicles/nissan_xtrail.htm
http://www.4x4x4.com/index.html

*AUDIO RELATED:*

http://www.mp3yourcar.com/
http://www.discountcarstereo.com/detail.aspx?ID=610
http://www.cardomain.com/sku/PACAUXPOD
http://www.ipodlounge.com/reviews_m...?id=987_0_6_0_M
http://www.autotoys.com/x/catalog/I...FINI_p_946.html


*SOUND IMPROVEMENT MATERIAL:*

http://www.secondskinaudio.com

*TIRES - SURVEY, PURCHASE, STORAGE:*

http://www.goodyearassurance.ca/
http://www.goodyear.ca/goodyeartire...mrktarea=Winter
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surve...play.jsp?type=W
http://www.canadiandriver.com/winter/5essentials.htm
http://www.properautocare.com/tiretotes.html

*ROOF SPOILER:*

http://www.topcarwing.com/SpoilerNissan.asp

*LIGHTS:*

http://www.powerbulbs.com
http://www.danielsternlighting.com/.../good/good.html

*LENS PROTECTORS:*

http://www.lamin-x.com/

*VINYL BODY SHIELD:*

http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/...tom-0/p-2002651/N-111+10201+600001797/c-10101
http://www.shadowtinting.com/PartQuery

*CAR CARE:*

http://www.autopia-carcare.com/
http://www.capfinalcoat.com/
http://www.adamspolishes.com/videos/introduction.cfm

*FRENCH X-TRAIL SITE:*

http://www.x-trail.fr.st/

*AUSTRALIAN X-TRAIL FORUM:*

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/Australian_X-trail/
http://com1.runboard.com/baustralianxtrail

*NISSAN SAUDI ARABIA:*

http://www.nissan-me.com/xtrail/xtrail_accessories.htm

*COMPUTER (IN CAR) RELATED:*

http://edgett.bc.ca/simonsays/archi...ail.html#000671
http://tunertricks.com/blog/index.php?p=40
http://www.classicresto.com/macmini.html
http://www.macitynet.it/ilmiomac/aA20814/index.shtml 
http://my.is/forums/showthread.php?t=242507
http://www.dashboardmonkey.co.uk/files/mac_mini_new.jpg
http://www.i3team.com/index.html
http://www.lilliputweb.net/
http://www.xenarc.com/
http://www.mechatroniks.com/wrx/ordering.html
http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=46

*CURRENCY CONVERTER:*

http://www.xe.com/
http://pages.ebay.ca/services/buyandsell/currencyconverter.html

*RECALL:*
Healinbreese2000

*DIFFERENT:*

http://www.nissan.co.jp/EVENT/PAPER...PDF/x-trail.pdf
http://www.nissan.co.jp/EVENT/PAPER...F/x-trail4c.pdf

P.S. I have added a few "links" from my own collection :cheers:

EDIT:
Prior to posting this, I checked all the "links" and they were working. After posting, I checked again and some seem not to be working ?? However, you may be referred to another URL, which may get you there - - sorry about that.


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow! That is a lot of work. Many thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Great work Roger :thumbup: 

I keep most of those links in my fav. as well 

The Australian X-Trail Forum now has a new URL, which includes an Intro & Main Page (leading to the forum)

Here is the new URL:

http://australianxtrail.com


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Yep great work,

I think it is worth keeping at the top of the list...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks*

Marc,

Thank you for doing this.. I am sure that I speak for many that it is appreciated.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Marc,
> 
> Thank you for doing this.. I am sure that I speak for many that it is appreciated.
> 
> Stephen


Stephen, forgive me for being picky here, but I think the effort was that of Roger (Canada's Far East) in putting the links together 

And of course thanks to Marc for acting so quick on Roger's suggestion. hehehe

Sorry guys, am bored at work today, so I have nothing else better to do LOL


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

*.....and some more...*

*UK X-Trail forum* 
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/xtrailuk/

(If you would like a downloadable X-Trail screensaver I put one in the "Files" section within the forum some time ago.) 

*Birdview Sat Nav* 
http://www.zenrin.com

*TMC (Traffic Message Channel - real-time traffic data integrated into Sat Nav in Euro X-Trails)* 
http://www.tmcforum.com/

*UK Reviews* 
http://htdig.honestjohn.co.uk/road_tests/index.htm?id=110
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/roadtest/archive/?id=36073&x=150&y=3
http://www.whatcar.com/RoadTestmodel_FullVerdict.asp?DL=1&RT=183448&FC=
http://www.channel4.com/4car/road-tests/N/nissan/x-trail04-/x-trail04-.html

*Video Review* 
http://www.whatcar.com/Video_review.asp?vtype=generic&VR=212825


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I blew it...*

When I blow it I blow it... and it has to be my Aussie friend to tell me... sigh....

Marc... ignore me... (ROTFL).. Roger... On behalf of everyone... Thank you for this.... I was tired this morning when I posted ...sigh.. I need sleep....hehehe

Stephen




aussietrail said:


> Stephen, forgive me for being picky here, but I think the effort was that of Roger (Canada's Far East) in putting the links together
> 
> And of course thanks to Marc for acting so quick on Roger's suggestion. hehehe
> 
> Sorry guys, am bored at work today, so I have nothing else better to do LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

One more link of our Aussie Exy Forum and it is for the *Brand New* Main Page :thumbup: 

All are welcome to drop-by and say "Hi"


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Members helping Members*



SCHESBH said:


> When I blow it I blow it... and it has to be my Aussie friend to tell me... sigh....
> 
> Marc... ignore me... (ROTFL).. Roger... On behalf of everyone... Thank you for this.... I was tired this morning when I posted ...sigh.. I need sleep....hehehe
> 
> Stephen


Hey guys:

No need for apologies or thanks. Just one member trying to help out, as many of you have already done for me - especially Stephen (SCHESBH).

My extensive review of all the posts was somewhat of a two-edged sword. BTW, I do have the time, as I'm retired  

It gave me a great deal of information (again) but it also reminded me of all the nice "goodies" that I'd like to have for the X-T, which is now gonna cost me some bucks :thumbdwn: and :thumbup: 

Thanks to Stephen I now have a set of the illuminated side mirror covers ready for installation.

I'm awaiting the delivery of the door handle and fuel lid garnish from Leng at MaxDax. Also, a bumper bib from somewhere in Canada.

I'm working on getting a RFL (probably from Quebec) - again, with Stephen's help and just last night I bid on a set of back up sensors on ebay.

Too bad it's so late in the year and the weather has changed so much :thumbdwn: 

Glad to see that other members are already adding to and updating this list of links - it will make it easier for all of us. I think the "reviews" section will be of particular value to any "newbies".

Cheers = Roger


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's a video of Toi San, the designer of the X-Trail. A very good link for any new owner or anyone considering...

http://nissan.ca/en/ms/toisan/index.html


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

A review courtesy of SCHEBSH...

http://www.canada.com/montrealgazet....html?id=63df2087-281c-4e8d-bc0f-46c231e9421c


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Requested by X32garrick:



X32garrick said:


> Hello sir  I'm from X-Trail Club Philippines. Is it possible to add our website to your list? We're at ::CLUB X::X-Trail Club of the Philippines:: . Thank you in advance!



Our friends X-Trail club in the Philippines:

::CLUB X::X-Trail Club of the Philippines::


----------



## f3rn4nd0 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Club X-TRAIL Italia*

Hi to all,

this is a good news










Club X-TRAIL Italia​


----------



## bigfoot_tmn (Jan 9, 2010)

*Nissan original parts catalog online*

NISSAN


----------



## f3rn4nd0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Our URL was modified


----------



## GuyR (Jan 6, 2011)

Many thanks!!
I'm a new owner of Xtrail, and it is for grate help knowing the car!!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

This is the *Australian X-Trail Forum* Flyer


----------



## GuyR (Jan 6, 2011)

*Help*

I'M looking for service manual for my x-trail 2008 se 2.0 
have a strange situation today - it seem like a panic of the electronic system...
the car did not start and I had the sign of a car with key in the board blinking...
then we tryed to restart the system - all the system get into panic - the driver window does not open, car still don't start, and in the end the board will not show nothing...
please help:wtf:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a great youtube site with a number of how to videos for the T30 X trail

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWep5LzT0sxktuMa9-TQRdc8YKZwZ8YOZ

the fuel filter change on the above is for a diesel, but for the 2.5 here is another how to






and here is a link to the factory service manual with free downloads

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good video for how to replace your serpentine belt tensioner


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvTsTC6NHfsPXHnDDjI7JPBifaWbXAbzF

Not sure if its the same guy as above but this person has created a Youtube site with 61 repair videos for the X trail.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Nice
There s no salt on the roads there lol


----------



## RobertMarius (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi, anyone has factory service manual with free downloads for T31 (above there are links only for older models)? I would urgently need for 2 dci diesel engine 2014 year t31 cat. Thanks in advance!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have no idea. You would probably be best asking this in the UK Nissan X trail forum. Otherwise I think there are copies of it available for sale on Ebay for T31 models. Good luck.


----------



## zppwoa (Jul 6, 2021)

Hello everyone. Guys, are there any experts in content marketing here? It takes experts to create useful and expert content. Imitation of an expert text is a pitiful, unworthy sight. Do you have any advice? Perhaps you know where to go for help or a good blog with helpful tips. I will be grateful for any hints. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The majority of the URLs in this thread are no good. I will un-stick this thread.


----------

